# Black Panther in East TX



## TXGold (Oct 26, 2011)

My Father in-law's brother just told us he saw a black panther, about knee high at the back, came in his back yard, checked out his chicken coup, and when the cat looked over and saw him, boogied. Supposedly it didn't have a tail. He has been sitting out on his back porch drinking coffee at about 10am this morning when he saw the cat. Said it didn't look like a Bobcat's head or ears. Google just comes up with a lot of articles by skeptics. This was in Kountze, TX. 

Does anyone have any experience seeing one of these outside of a voting booth?


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

They are pretty common around Ames and Raywood as well.


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

geezuphosdn said:


> They are pretty common around Ames and Raywood as well.


Lol....okay! Did you really just say that they are pretty common??? What have you been smoking?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Jaguarundi


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

AndyThomas said:


> Lol....okay! Did you really just say that they are pretty common??? What have you been smoking?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Yep. I drove through there on the way to Shreveport a couple of years ago and only saw 2 going through but saw 14 or 15 on the way coming back.


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

Yep we got one running around tyler


----------



## TXGold (Oct 26, 2011)

WHOOOO heee! Ya'll are cracking up the whole dinner table over here.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol. I was playing and don't even know where those counties are but there is such thing as jaguarundis down here and we definately have cougars. I don't know about out there but...


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> Lol. I was playing and don't even know where those counties are but there is such thing as jaguarundis down here and we definately have cougars. I don't know about out there but...


I was hoping you were!

Some people are so gullible. Black Panthers are about as common as big foot or the tooth fairy!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

AndyThomas said:


> I was hoping you were!
> 
> Some people are so gullible. Black Panthers are about as common as big foot or the tooth fairy!


BS they marched in jasper about 10 years ago. And let me tell ya, they're quicker than a 4wd Toyota

Â©


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

Need pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Of the cat not the political party.

Lots of talk but no proof EVER.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Tx_Biologist said:


> Need pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Of the cat not the *political party.*
> 
> Lots of talk but no proof EVER.


I think you're being awfully generous with that statement
And I'm glad you specified, as I have some killer footage


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Lots of reports are coming in from Waller County of horses been clawed up and lots of pets disappearing. There's a professional trapper that was called in and he believes, from the evidence, that it's a black jaguar.

Before you laugh, nearly all of Texas was once jaguar range before they were killed off by cattle ranchers and professional hunters. Jaguars have a very large range and often travel hundreds of miles because of habitat destruction and fragmentation.

I've been in prime Jaguar habitat (Belize, Guatemala, Mexico, etc.) and have seen plenty of spotted jaguars but have only caught fleeting glimpse of the black ones. They are masters of stealth and could well be here in many areas without ever being seen.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

News Report...

HOUSTON (FOX 26) -

The cell phone pictures are blurry.. But to professional wildlife tracker and trapped Jerry Hunt it's pretty clear this is no house cat.

"I think it's a black jaguar. They are coming from Mexico. Arizona has nine of them radio collared right now." Says Jerry Hunt.

He says they are native to Texas, but the last time one was bagged here was in 1932. They are the third largest species of cat behind lion and tiger..

Hunt has spent a lifetime in the woods tracking big cats. Farmer and ranchers pay him to trap and either kill or relocate predators.. When we showed you the pictures of a horse that had been mauled two weeks ago, his Facebook page lit up with comments..

He says there has been an uptick in the number of big cat attacks on livestock for a number of reasons. "We are encroaching in their neighborhood. We've been in a drought. the deep population has gone down a little bit which is their natural prey so they're are coming after whatever they can get right now."

The big cats have big territories too. They expand them in tough times. Here's what he finds so worrisome about these pictures. That they exist at all.

"They love to be hidden.. The Native Americans called them ghost cats. And if you they want to see them they you are in their territory.

He has only seen one in all his years of being in the woods.. This is considered the first level of aggression from these animals... a warning.. a warning only fools would choose to ignore...

"Somebody's going to get hurt. I just hope it's not a child."

http://www.myfoxhouston.com/story/23690098/2013/10/14/big-cats-attack-in-houston#ixzz2hl0IW7jZ


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Just to stir the pot a little...here's a few pictures.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Check this out... Off a game cam is south Texas. I hunt in Shelby county near Center in E Tx and they alsways talk about a big cat running around. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


>


Godwin sayin Raaare never getd old lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Part Timer said:


> Godwin sayin Raaare never getd old lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 That and when he makes chicken sounds...or a whip sound...heck any sound lol


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Part Timer said:


> Godwin sayin Raaare never getd old lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Diiiiizzzy darts


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I believe it. I've posted it here before, but I've got a buddy who has a resident black panther on his land. I know they're supposed to be nomadic and have a huge range, but I've seen that black cat twice now. They have a large plot of land with tons of deer that rarely gets hunted so I think that's huge part of why it sticks around. The last time I saw it we were hog hunting and I had my trusty .300 BLK on me. It walked across a sendero no more than 100yds away from us. I could've ground checked him/her, but dang it's hard to bring yourself to kill an animal like that, as rare as it is. Plus I think the land owner might have killed me if I did.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

jimk said:


> Just to stir the pot a little...here's a few pictures.


 That does look like a live oak the solid black one is laying in.. Case closed!!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

southpaw said:


> I believe it. I've posted it here before, but I've got a buddy who has a resident black panther on his land. I know they're supposed to be nomadic and have a huge range, but I've seen that black cat twice now. They have a large plot of land with tons of deer that rarely gets hunted so I think that's huge part of why it sticks around. The last time I saw it we were hog hunting and I had my trusty .300 BLK on me. It walked across a sendero no more than 100yds away from us. I could've ground checked him/her, but dang it's hard to bring yourself to kill an animal like that, as rare as it is. Plus I think the land owner might have killed me if I did.


 Us as Ameircans get made fun of quite a bit for killing cool things when we see it.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

This was taken a week or so ago in Grimes County. Please dont kill it you guys.


----------



## skybuster (Sep 19, 2012)

juan said:


> This was taken a week or so ago in Grimes County. Please dont kill it you guys.


I received this exact photo and can confirm the sighting.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Melanistic cougar?

Otherwise, black panthers only exist where bigfoot and chupacabra roam.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Here is a nice mature cougar. I wouldnt kill it, but I would mount it. In my den, bedroom, man cave, outside in the pool, against the wall in the kitchen :doowapsta

That is a nice pelt!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

TXGold said:


> My Father in-law's brother just told us he saw a black panther, about knee high at the back, came in his back yard, checked out his chicken coup, and when the cat looked over and saw him, boogied. Supposedly it didn't have a tail. He has been sitting out on his back porch drinking coffee at about 10am this morning when he saw the cat. Said it didn't look like a Bobcat's head or ears. Google just comes up with a lot of articles by skeptics. This was in Kountze, TX.
> 
> *Does anyone have any experience seeing one of these outside of a voting booth?*


Every time I eat shrooms.

:butterfly


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

This thread is getting better! Yall keep chasing the black panther. Heck, maybe you will even find a pink one running with it.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> Melanistic cougar?
> 
> Otherwise, black panthers only exist where bigfoot and chupacabra roam.


Never been a documented case of a melanistic cougar, but that doesn't mean there can't be a first.

There have been black jaguarundi's and of course black jaguars. Jaguars, including the black ones, once roamed nearly all of Texas. They especially like bottomlands.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

AvianQuest said:


> Never been a documented case of a melanistic cougar, but that doesn't mean there can't be a first.
> 
> There have been black jaguarundi's and of course black jaguars. Jaguars, including the black ones, once roamed nearly all of Texas. They especially like bottomlands.


I heard that, but, I don't think there are any jaguars in east Texas. I think that they saw a big black feral cat.
Jaguarudi's are shorter and stout with a very thick tail.

The fact they said no tail, probably means it was a dark bobcat in poor light conditions.

If black panther really lived in Texas, someone would have shot one from time to time. Just like those wolves they *claim *live in east Texas.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

black cat?


----------



## TXGold (Oct 26, 2011)

capt.sandbar said:


> That does look like a live oak the solid black one is laying in.. Case closed!!


Hahahajajaaj!!!



Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Every time I eat shrooms.
> 
> :butterfly


Roger that!


----------



## bollomb (Apr 23, 2013)

*trinity county bobcat*

[/ATTACH]
took these pix sunday eve


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

This one walked right under my buddies stand in East Texas


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Paul Marx said:


> This one walked right under my buddies stand in East Texas


Bobby


----------

